# Goose egg tail light



## Bikermaniac (Nov 28, 2017)

Pretty cool tail light, very scarce and unusual. I would love to buy it for my restored Hiawatha Arrow but it does not match the condition of my bike (plus it's a little pricey and not in the best shape). But maybe some one need it more badly than me. Here it is:

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=112660384941


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Nov 28, 2017)

Is that the boob light?


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 28, 2017)

rusty.kirkpatrick said:


> Is that the boob light?



Ohhhhhhhh yeahhhhhhhh


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 29, 2017)

Being sold by a fellow CABEr. V/r Shawn


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Nov 29, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Ohhhhhhhh yeahhhhhhhh



I've heard about this legendary light, but have never seen one in all it's glory.


----------



## poolboy1 (Nov 29, 2017)

LMK if anyone is interested... I will give you a better price on here. call or text 714-936-9220


----------



## zephyrblau (Nov 29, 2017)

I've seen a couple-three originals. steel & ALU. NFS


----------



## poolboy1 (Nov 30, 2017)

zephyrblau said:


> I've seen a couple-three originals. steel & ALU. NFS



I do not think they ever made a aluminum one.


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 30, 2017)

poolboy1 said:


> I do not think they ever made a aluminum one.




I believe some were reproduced in cast aluminum. V/r Shawn


----------



## zephyrblau (Nov 30, 2017)

when I bought the FG repop I have (from a well known CABEr) I saw what I thought to be 3 OG examples. IIRC, 1 was ALU. I could be mistaken.


----------



## Bikermaniac (Dec 1, 2017)

poolboy1 said:


> I do not think they ever made a aluminum one.




Me neither.


----------



## removed (Dec 2, 2017)

PM SENT


----------



## poolboy1 (Dec 2, 2017)

SOLD!!!!!


----------



## removed (Dec 3, 2017)

poolboy1 said:


> SOLD!!!!!



ty


----------

